# Mainboard Busbreite 128 Bit



## xxxxxxxxxx (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo
Bei Grafikkarten gibts ja 128 Bit bzw 256 Bit Speicheranbindung. Jetzt habe ich mit dem Programm Everest Home Edition mal meine Mainboard-Eigenschaften angeschaut und festgestellt das unter Speicherbus-Eigenschaften und Busbreite 128 Bit steht. Bei Grafikarten ist ja 256 Bit wesentlich besser als 128 Bit. Jetzt meine Frage ob das sich auch so beim Mainboard verhält ( Ich habe einen Dell Pc Dimension 4600 von wem das Mainboard ist keine Ahnung Dell meint es ist ein Board direkt von Intel ).
Hoffe auf Antworten von euch, da ich mich in diesem Bereich wenig auskenne.
Bin auch immernoch am liebäugeln mit dem Asus P4 C800 E-Deluxe Mainboard, weiß aber nicht ob sich das lohnt, mir gehts eigentlich ausschließlich um Spieleperformance und ob das Asus mir nochmal eine drastische Verbesserung bietet kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Was würdet ihr mir raten? Ich möchte allerdings meinem P4 3.00 Northwood vorerst noch treu bleiben.
Freue mich auf eure Antworten

MFG


----------



## IVIirWirdSchlecht (27. Mai 2005)

die 128bit beziehen sich bei deinem system nur auf die speicherbandbreite des RAMs ... dank dual-channel eben 128bit (anstelle von 64). is aber wurscht. ebenso wie der kauf eines neuen boards, denn dadruch wird der PC auch net merkbar flotter.


----------



## Cemetery (27. Mai 2005)

xxxxxxxxxx am 27.05.2005 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Bei Grafikkarten gibts ja 128 Bit bzw 256 Bit Speicheranbindung. Jetzt habe ich mit dem Programm Everest Home Edition mal meine Mainboard-Eigenschaften angeschaut und festgestellt das unter Speicherbus-Eigenschaften und Busbreite 128 Bit steht. Bei Grafikarten ist ja 256 Bit wesentlich besser als 128 Bit. Jetzt meine Frage ob das sich auch so beim Mainboard verhält ( Ich habe einen Dell Pc Dimension 4600 von wem das Mainboard ist keine Ahnung Dell meint es ist ein Board direkt von Intel ).
> Hoffe auf Antworten von euch, da ich mich in diesem Bereich wenig auskenne.
> Bin auch immernoch am liebäugeln mit dem Asus P4 C800 E-Deluxe Mainboard, weiß aber nicht ob sich das lohnt, mir gehts eigentlich ausschließlich um Spieleperformance und ob das Asus mir nochmal eine drastische Verbesserung bietet kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> ...



Ave!

Das hat was mit dem Ram (Arbeitsspeicher)  bzw. dem Bus zu tun! 
Ich bin nicht sicher Single Chanel 64Bit und Dual Chanel 128Bit. Wäre nett, wenn mich jemand berichtigt.
Bei mir (NF3 250, Single Chanel) steht da 64Bit   

Deine Graka nutzt trotzdem die vollen 256Bit.

EDIT: Sehe gerade, dass ich richtig lag.



			
				IVIirWirdSchlecht am 27.05.2005 21:36 schrieb:
			
		

> dank dual-channel eben 128bit (anstelle von 64).



Tschüss
Cemetery


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2005)

xxxxxxxxxx am 27.05.2005 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Bei Grafikkarten gibts ja 128 Bit bzw 256 Bit Speicheranbindung. Jetzt habe ich mit dem Programm Everest Home Edition mal meine Mainboard-Eigenschaften angeschaut und festgestellt das unter Speicherbus-Eigenschaften und Busbreite 128 Bit steht. Bei Grafikarten ist ja 256 Bit wesentlich besser als 128 Bit. Jetzt meine Frage ob das sich auch so beim Mainboard verhält ( Ich habe einen Dell Pc Dimension 4600 von wem das Mainboard ist keine Ahnung Dell meint es ist ein Board direkt von Intel ).
> Hoffe auf Antworten von euch, da ich mich in diesem Bereich wenig auskenne.
> Bin auch immernoch am liebäugeln mit dem Asus P4 C800 E-Deluxe Mainboard, weiß aber nicht ob sich das lohnt, mir gehts eigentlich ausschließlich um Spieleperformance und ob das Asus mir nochmal eine drastische Verbesserung bietet kann ich nicht beurteilen.
> ...




zwischen zwei mainbords mit gleichem chipsatz gibts i.d.r. maximal unterschiede von 1-2% bei gleichem takt, da dell afaik ausschließlich intel chipsätze verbaut und du ja scheinbar schon dual channel hast, ist da mit nem neuen bord kaum noch was rauszuholen.


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 28.05.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> zwischen zwei mainbords mit gleichem chipsatz gibts i.d.r. maximal unterschiede von 1-2% bei gleichem takt, da dell afaik ausschließlich intel chipsätze verbaut und du ja scheinbar schon dual channel hast, ist da mit nem neuen bord kaum noch was rauszuholen.


stimmt schon. speziell schlecht sind DELL-boards eben auch nicht, von daher würde ich mal nix grosses am system verändern.


----------



## IchHoereStimmen (28. Mai 2005)

afaik haben systeme mit 32-bit-cpus auch einen 32bit breiten speicherbus. diser wird auf grund von dualchannel oft als 64bit angegeben. bei 64bit-systemen, arbeitet der speichercontroller halt mit 64bit-breite was durch dualchannel 128bit wird.

gruß

IHS


----------



## Dexter (28. Mai 2005)

IchHoereStimmen am 28.05.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> afaik haben systeme mit 32-bit-cpus auch einen 32bit breiten speicherbus. diser wird auf grund von dualchannel oft als 64bit angegeben. bei 64bit-systemen, arbeitet der speichercontroller halt mit 64bit-breite was durch dualchannel 128bit wird.
> 
> gruß
> 
> IHS



was hat eine 32bit bzw. 64bit mit der Speicherbandbreite zu tun? Die sit bei normalen System 64bit und bei DC eben 128, egal ob man einen aktuellen 32bit oder 64bit Prozessor hat.


----------



## Japp (28. Mai 2005)

IchHoereStimmen am 28.05.2005 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> afaik haben systeme mit 32-bit-cpus auch einen 32bit breiten speicherbus. diser wird auf grund von dualchannel oft als 64bit angegeben. bei 64bit-systemen, arbeitet der speichercontroller halt mit 64bit-breite was durch dualchannel 128bit wird.
> 
> gruß
> 
> IHS



Die Registerbreite der CPUs (in diesem Fall 32 Bit) hat nichts mit der Busbreite des Speicherinterface zu tun.

Ein DDR-Modul hat eine Busbreite von 64 Bit und bei Dualchannel sind es dementsprechend 128 Bit

EDIT: Zuuu laaangsaaaam


----------

